# Would you date someone with acne?



## Schizoidas (May 11, 2012)

Would you date someone with acne?


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Yup.


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

yes


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

I most definitely would.


----------



## Mirror (Mar 16, 2012)

I'm a female, and yes, I am.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Eh, if I am attracted to them and I like their personality, sure. Though, I'd probably be turned off by severe cases of acne.


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Yes, and I have before.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

absolutely.


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

Yes.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Some of the hottest guys I've known have had acne. Acne doesn't change your facial features/bone structure.

Ugly is ugly with or without acne. lol


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

Yes I would, guys with perfect skin are turn off for me.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am 37 and I still have acne. It keeps me looking young!


----------



## Luna Sea (Apr 4, 2012)

Yes, but I'm not going to pretend it wouldn't put me off a little.


----------



## moya (Feb 16, 2012)

If it's some severe cystic type acne all over the face I don't think so. But I actually think a bit of acne on a girl is cute :3


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

It depends. If the guy still looks good then maybe, if it's severe than no *shallow* XD


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

If I liked them then yes


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I would, if I liked them enough.


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

Yes, it doesn't matter.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes. Acne is temporary and there are good treatments available for it.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

Everybody gets acne(or has at some point at least) so whoever said no is a hypocrite!!


----------



## Dirtytrenchcoat (May 22, 2011)

Yes because I still have acne. -_____-

Hooray for hormonal cystic acne! -ollies into the sun-


----------



## momentsunset (Nov 10, 2009)

Yes, I would. Why not? That's pretty flippin' rude to discriminate against someone just because of that. A lot of people have no control over that sort of thing.


----------



## LoveButterfly808 (Jun 9, 2012)

I'm female, yes I would.


----------



## Amorphousanomaly (Jun 20, 2012)

I never had any so I don't really know what it's like. Maybe if they were really cool otherwise.


----------



## moya (Feb 16, 2012)

moya said:


> But I actually think a bit of acne on a girl is cute :3


Am I the only one who thinks this btw? I'm not self-conscious about it, but it does seem rare. It's not a preference (nor is it a turn-off) but I think there's something oddly cute if a girl has mild acne. I think it's my love for 'imperfections' in general, though.

Pale, chappy lips, dark rings around her eyes, nomnomnom :3


----------



## flarf (May 13, 2010)

i think acne scars, or scars in general, make a person look more "intriguing" and also i have an urge to like touch them and pop other people's whiteheads


----------



## gusstaf (Jan 1, 2012)

VickieKitties said:


> I never had any so I don't really know what it's like. Maybe if they were really cool otherwise.


You are sooo lucky! I still get acne once in awhile during that time of the month. It sucks.

I would date someone with acne. I don't specifically go out looking for guys with acne, but I wouldn't turn away because of a few pimples either.


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

It's funny how everyone says "yes, unless they have cystic acne"... makes me feel like I have no hope.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

I don't really care about acne.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Yes. I had severe acne in high school and my skin still isn't perfect. I have my own physical issues to deal with, I'm not gonna be judging other people on theirs. Acne would not be a factor.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Yes.


----------



## MoniqueS (Feb 21, 2011)

I definitely would. If I'm attracted and care for the person I wouldn't even think twice about it.


----------



## Cashew (May 30, 2010)

Of course


----------



## VC132 (Sep 1, 2010)

preferably no, but it depends on the person and her personality.


----------



## Aculaismyfriend (Jul 12, 2011)

Yes


----------



## MachineSupremacist (Jun 9, 2012)

Society is too image-conscious. I'd be more concerned about dating someone who was inconsolable over their acne.

See, acne is a physical problem that can be treated with inexpensive and safe medication. BDD may or may not ever get better even if you support them...


----------



## rgrwng (Aug 25, 2011)

for our first date, we could pop each others pimples, then apply treatment creams or whatever onto each other. would be a nice evening then.


----------



## nycdude (Mar 20, 2010)

Yeah, if shes my type


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

yes. acne's not permanent. there are treatments for it


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

moya said:


> Am I the only one who thinks this btw? I'm not self-conscious about it, but it does seem rare. It's not a preference (nor is it a turn-off) but I think there's something oddly cute if a girl has mild acne. I think it's my love for 'imperfections' in general, though.
> 
> Pale, chappy lips, dark rings around her eyes, nomnomnom :3


Dude, I'm with you on that ! Let's start a fan page or something :teeth


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

Sure I would


----------

